# Mystery wood



## Jason Martin (Oct 4, 2019)

Looking for some help identifying this wood. Hope the pictures work...


----------



## phinds (Oct 4, 2019)

looks like tulip poplar / yellow poplar / Liriodendron tulipifera

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jason Martin (Oct 4, 2019)

I didn't think the bark in the first picture looks right for poplar...


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Oct 4, 2019)

I think the bark looks more like a beech. Seems to be a slow growing tree with tight annual rings.


----------



## phinds (Oct 4, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I think the bark looks more like a beech. Seems to be a slow growing tree with tight annual rings.


From what I can see of the end grain it doesn't look like beech and does look like poplar. Jason could you clean up a section of the end and get a well focused pic?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Oct 4, 2019)

Here is a photo of yellow poplar that grows around here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 6, 2019)

It looks like American beech to me. Smooth bark, spiral grained, likely interlocked too and has a small pith. Your color is yellowed a bit.

Paul, alter the tint on your screen to match the redish pink you are used to seeing for heartwood, and then re-look at the growth rings. I realize the sapwood color will be off, but figured it might help.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 6, 2019)

american beech tree on a sawmill, not me


----------



## phinds (Oct 6, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> It looks like American beech to me. Smooth bark, spiral grained, likely interlocked too and has a small pith. Your color is yellowed a bit.
> 
> Paul, alter the tint on your screen to match the redish pink you are used to seeing for heartwood, and then re-look at the growth rings. I realize the sapwood color will be off, but figured it might help.


Could well be be, I'd like to see it up close. I'm just not seeing any hint of rays do even though they WOULD be hard to see at this level of magnification,


----------



## Jason Martin (Oct 7, 2019)

I will try to get some better pictures..


----------

